# sumitomo HTR+ tires good/bad?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Anybody with experiences with the Sumitomo HTR+ tires. I looked on the Tire Rack and they are a good price and have a 400 treadwear and rate well. Can anybody verify it???

Thanks for the help
Chris 92 classic


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

i bought the sumitomo htr4's in 195/40r15 i think. they are actually awesome. they're quiet, grippy (i got to test it in snow this year and it was excellent) and do anything you'd ask of a tire and maybe more.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

thanks, I will get a set. I am getting them in 205/40/16. I am glad they are fairly quiet and grippy. I got the phantom grip and a JWT clutch and that will be great. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a set and I am very pleased with them. They are quiet and they perform very well in the rain.


----------

